# Officially on loaner



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Yup, worked all weekend and limp mode started saturday but have to go work sunday, managed to get home on stage 2 limp mode. Brought it to the dealer today and discount got me a gaser cruze as loaner. Dealer told they'll keep the car for replacing the nox sensor/module and testing as asked by GM Canada. The negative point is that discount is limiting me at 120 miles per day...that's funny! Written on the invoice that the dealer will pay the extra miles why should I limit myself as my new car is on repairs? Anyway I'll post results as soon as I'll get my car back.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

hope your car has a speedy recovery.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted on what they find and best of luck


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll do.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Just had my ride back. They've kept it for a week. They replaced the nox sensor and module, turned front rotors as they were warped and replace the oil pan heater wire on recall. Also Winter tires are on. They forgot to do the oil change so 2 hours later finally took off from the dealer. Here's my experience when time to leave...nobody explained me what exactly has been done neither if they did some tests on it...my odo tells me that she was driven only 5 miles so can't tell that it was a extended test period. The only clue I had it was from the technician who worked on it and he said that "she's ready for many miles "...lol...only positive comment heard today. From driving the gaser last past week I can say that the seats on the diesel are a lot more comfortable and the ride is stiffer on the diesel. Also noticed that lateral winds affecting more the gaser because of the weight and 16" tires on it. I have to say that with the 6 speed auto transmission the fuel consumption was very good. That been said I'm happy to have my car back.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Just had my ride back. They've kept it for a week. They replaced the nox sensor and module, turned front rotors as they were warped and replace the oil pan heater wire on recall. Also Winter tires are on. They forgot to do the oil change so 2 hours later finally took off from the dealer. Here's my experience when time to leave...nobody explained me what exactly has been done neither if they did some tests on it...my odo tells me that she was driven only 5 miles so can't tell that it was a extended test period. The only clue I had it was from the technician who worked on it and he said that "she's ready for many miles "...lol...only positive comment heard today. From driving the gaser last past week I can say that the seats on the diesel are a lot more comfortable and the ride is stiffer on the diesel. Also noticed that lateral winds affecting more the gaser because of the weight and 16" tires on it. I have to say that with the 6 speed auto transmission the fuel consumption was very good. That been said I'm happy to have my car back.


What module did they replace? Do you have the P/N? And I hope that the tech is right!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll take a look on the w/o but I think the sensor comes with the electronic module that's attached to it. If you look under the car...at about half way on the exhaust line there's a black little box called the module, found that they could find a better place to locate it since it's exposed to the elements. I'll probably go under before winter and shoot some rubber spray on it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. I have never really studied it under there. I am going to be changing my fuel filter in the next couple weeks so will take a closer look while I am under there.


----------

